# QG15DE is limiting loosing power



## stlalmera (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello!

I'm new to this forum and i would like to greet you all.

Here is the problem i have with my 2001 Nissan Almera, 1.5 16v engine, engine code QR15DE.

When i hold the throttle steady at a certain rpm around 1700-1800rpm, the engine seems to loose power, seems to cut the spark or the fuel, but then when i accelerate harder it drives normally this happens only when accelerate smoothly and hapens at the rev range i wrote before.

This only feels when driving in 1st gear or reverse, the car runs like is kicked in the back and feels like the engine want to turn off, then if you accelerate a little more all becomes normal, it is very weird.

I will put a link where i uploaded two clips with the car still and the throttle in that certain position that gives this simptoms. Maybe someone had the same issue with their car.

Here is the link: http://dl.transfer.ro/Almera_qg15de_limiting-transfer_RO-15aug-9ffed1.rar

Thank you!


----------

